# Selling Grandfather's first-run Lieca Camera, need guidance



## Flamingo42055 (Jun 15, 2014)

A few years ago, I inherited my Grandfather's first-run Leica M3 doublestroke camera, serial number 700648. Due to some financial pressures, I am being forced to sell it. Not being a vintage camera collector, I have no real idea of its value or the best way to go about selling this beautiful piece of german engineering. 

He lost interest in photography shortly after purchasing it, so it is complete with original lens, hood, and case in near-mint condition. When we pulled it out of the case at my house it was probably the first time the camera had seen the light of day in several decades.

I have it listed on ebay right now, but it has come to my attention that there are some unscrupulous dealers on ebay with a penchant for returning cameras with non-original parts. Is this a serious concern, and is ebay the optimal place to list this rare camera? II you were to sell it, what avenue would you pursue?

Given that this is a rather large sale, the possibility for fraud is making me uncomfortable, and I am tempted to pull down the auction. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. I have posted a link to the ebay auction below

Leica Leitz GmbH Wetzler DBP M3 700 648 | eBay


----------



## gsgary (Jun 15, 2014)

I would have gone to a Leica dealer first they might have put you onto a collector


----------



## Derrel (Jun 15, 2014)

Tamarkin Camera | America's Premier Leica Specialist Since 1971


----------



## minicoop1985 (Jun 15, 2014)

When I sell stuff on eBay, it's as is, no returns, that's it. I've been scammed a few times by buyers and sellers, and there's no way to really completely avoid it. People suck.


----------



## Flamingo42055 (Jun 15, 2014)

Thank you. I was not able to find any dealers in my area.


----------



## compur (Jun 15, 2014)

I've been selling camera gear on eBay since it began and I think you are wise not to sell your Leica there. Though I rarely have problems with scam buyers on eBay, I also have many years of experience and I am also selective about what I sell there. With Leica gear I usually sell it to local camera dealers because "Leica" is a magnet for scammers. I don't make as much as I would on eBay but the sales are trouble-free.  

I suggest you take a drive up to Anaheim or Pasadena to the camera shows there:
:: Welcome to Bargain Camera Show! ::

... and ask for Faith (nice lady) or John (from KEH) or see one of the other buyers -- there are several more. Get as many offers as you can and take the best one if you agree with it. You can contact the show's organizer (Anton) via the phone number on the website before you go and ask him what buyers will be there on any particular show date. I usually sell my Leica gear to Faith.

But, first do some homework and search eBay for single-stroke M3s with the same lens(es) as yours and get an idea of actual selling prices. Ignore asking prices as they are nonsense. Get the actually prices that the cameras sold for. You should have an asking price in mind and don't be afraid to state it but be flexible as you are wholesaling the camera to dealer who has to make money too and may have to do some work on it before it can be sold at best price. Remember that condition is _everything _with vintage cameras. Leicas often need work to be fully functional and Leica lenses often need cleaning at least.

You won't get as much from the camera show buyers (they have to make a buck too) but the sale will be cash and trouble free.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 16, 2014)

There's an auction in my area that seems similar to the one Compur posted; I'd be more likely to go thru a camera auction or KEH for a more valuable camera rather than sell it on ebay. Maybe you wouldn't get quite as much but for me it would be less risky. Maybe it would be best to trust your instincts.

You could try looking at Stephen Gandy's website, he sells Voigtlanders etc. but has quite a bit of info. on Leica and other rangefinder cameras including a buyer's checklist etc. - scroll down to Leica M Rangefinder. http://www.cameraquest.com/classics.htm 

Pacific Rim Camera sells all kinds of vintage cameras and also has Photographica Pages with info. - scroll down the column on the left to photographica and you should see Leica and find the M3. http://www.pacificrimcamera.com


----------



## Flamingo42055 (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello, thank you all very much for your responses. I am very glad that I found this forum and this has been a very good experience for my first foray.
Based on the replies, I am doing a bit more research into other avenues of selling my camera..such as a rare camera auction. 
Sandra


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 16, 2014)

Found this, might help.....  LEICA M3 Buyer's Guide


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 16, 2014)

There once was a saying. "Money cannot buy everything."


I would not sell it, just me though.


----------



## Flamingo42055 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hello Again,

I want to say thank you for your responses and give an update. I appreciate your time and thoughtful responses. 
I felt very uncomfortable about my selling this camera on eBay, I received many shady emails. I wanted to cancel the sale while it was going but that did not work out. I contacted eBay customer service, explained the many sketchy emails and requests I had received. I explained the many reasons that I felt that I felt that I was being scammed. I canceled the sale without any problem with eBay. 
I will say that I was very dismayed by the number of people that were obviously out to take advantage. I've sold on eBay before and not had this happen but I felt that the customer service eBay provided me was very good. 
At this time, I am going to hold on to the camera... I may put it up for auction in the future but I will use a reputable auction house, rather than do this myself. 
Again  ... Thanks,
Sandra


----------



## Railphotog (Jun 25, 2014)

Strange, the link to the eBay site says the camera was sold, for $3050.00.


----------



## Flamingo42055 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes, I know it shows that it was sold. But  as I said in my last post, the sale was. I worked with eBay  to have this happen. It was a cancellation, there were many reasons for this but in the long run it was best. The camera has not left my possession. I plan to take it to a reputable company for education and hopefully, get a good report and advice on care. It would be exciting to be able to use this marvelous camera.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jun 29, 2014)

Have you looked at Leica's company site? From what I understand they'll work on any camera they ever made - they may have a list of serial numbers as well. If not you could look up Stephen Gandy's Cameraquest site, he's a good resource. Or Pacific Rim camera, besides selling cameras they have pages of photographica info. (and just the other day posted photos on their FB page of an early Leica than they just got in). 

This sounds like either a nice keeper or a good candidate for an auction. If you try it out or keep it I hope you enjoy using it.


----------

